# ECM Mechanika Slim V, flow control kit, E61 Pro Temp Sensor



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm selling my current espresso set up and would appreciate some help on setting a price. I'm planning on three separate listings, the machine, the flow control kit and the temp sensor. I bought the Mechanika new from Bella Barista in March (the week before the lockdown!) so it is still under warranty. I installed a silicon gasket and IMS shower screen which I plan to include. The machine undergoes monthly cleaning/descaling and I've only run it on bottled or filtered water. I have included some photos but basically it just has the usual wear on the cup warmer and drip tray.

Your thoughts appreciated.

(I've just noticed that I forgot to photograph the pressure gauge that comes with the flow control kit. That's included too)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Tupple said:


> The machine undergoes monthly cleaning/descaling and I've only run it on bottled or filtered water.


 Why did you descale given the machine is so new? What water have you being using? Have you been lubing the cam monthly? Have you ever chemically back flushed it? How often have you used the machine? Daily, weekly? How many cups a day?


----------



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply.

On average, I make three drinks a day, every day.

I backflush with water every few days, remove the screen and wipe remaining residues.

I backflush with Puly Caf as part of my monthly routine.

The manual recommends a regular prophylactic descaling but doesn't indicate frequency. I took this to mean every month and decided to be cautious. I use a citric acid descaler from Bella Barista, using mixing guidelines they supplied.

After all that, yes, I lube the cam with some Molykote 111 that I bought on this forum.

I used Volvic for the first few weeks and then a BWT filter (jug). I use testing strips to monitor the quality of water from the jug and replace filters as required, usually much sooner that the jug timer indicates.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

its hard to say, prob a grand?

maybe £1100 at a push a rocket giotta just went for £1100 on ebay. that does seem to be the place to sell atm, theres a niche for £600 on bids right now and the rocket went without a final bid..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think Cuprajake is right. I'd say the same.

As for the accessories (control valve etc, Pass.... To be honest, I think you'd be better off selling off as a package). Maybe £1150 all in?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

prob get £30 for the coffee sensor,

the flow kit were on a black friday for about £120 there now back to the original price.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Really nice looking machine, £1000 on here id say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the helpful advice. I guess I'll be off to eBay then...

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont forget though you will loose close to 10% selling via ebay unless you have free selling.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

+ PayPal (if used) fee's.....Ebay win win win ("no we're a seperate company from Paypal")

Stick it in the *For Sale section on here*.....it's *FREE *and you don't have to pay anyone for the privilege of advertising or using their (not same company honest guvner) fee collection dept; *YOU win win win* instead of fleabay....what's not to like :classic_wink:


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

For balance eBay do £1 weekends quite regularly, at the moment selling prices on eBay are a lot higher. Personally I like the idea of selling to forum members as the transactions are easier and I like the idea of the person who's buying it being a proper coffee fan but that's a romantic standpoint and you can't blame anyone for wanting to get the absolute best price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ebay and paypal are separated.

They had a 6yr deal, paypal are starting their own auction site and ebay are trying to phase ebay business sellers off paypal

I also think this is why the paypal inactive fee has come in


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Ebay and paypal are separated...


 That's what they keep telling me over the phone lol....strange that they "share MY data" with each-other; my bank doesn't know what i've purchased from Ebay but PayPal knows exactly what i've bought.....YMMV and i'll not argue the point.

I didn't know anything about an "inactive fee"...i shall go look that up. Take care matey.


----------



## Tupple (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your input. The conversation pretty much sums up how I feel about eBay. I've been getting quite a few of those £1 offers recently so will probably list on eBay soon. I'll also put it for sale here, once I figure out what to do about finding myself in the new tier 4.

Has anyone got tips on posting the machine? I have the original box and packing but wondering if there are any gotchas to look out for.

Thanks again


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Best not to post if possible.

If you do have to post, you need a crushable zone as a shock absorber, proper support for the machine to prevent the "banana bend". The packaging should be sufficient so the machine can survive multiple drops from 4 feet...when it's kicked off the conveyor and kicked off the van during often multiple handovers during delivery. I've had a lot of machines delivered without problems over the year, mainly because the companies that deliver take special measures (Pallets etc..), double boxing, or use single van couriers. Even then some have arrived damaged.


----------

